# Transistor de potencia y encontrar matrículas



## gyerardos (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola a todos un saludo, pues les explico mi duda y espero que me puedan ayudar

Básicamente voy a hacer una etapa de potencia para unos motores, mi señal para el switcheo con unos transistores de potencia es un PWM

Necesito unos transistores que soporten 20Amperes para los motores, entonces buscaba unos conejos, ya que es importante que no se vaya a regresar la corriente por la Gate o la Base, según lo que me recomienden.

Por otra parte también les quería preguntar si saben de una página o una forma para poder encontrar matrículas de dispositivos con ciertas características, por ejemplo que ponga yo: "transistor", "20A", "npn" y así pueda buscar las datasheet en internet y ya yo elegir el que más me convenga.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2010)

Para manejar motores te conviene utilizar mosfet por ejemplo el IRF540 30A 100V 55mΩ de resitencia interna

Otro el BUK456 60A 60V 20mΩ

Cada marca tiene en su sitio web un lugar para busqueda por parametros

Te pongo a modo de ejemplo la de IR
http://www.irf.com/search/product_line.html

Aqui la de NXP (Philips)
http://www.nxp.com/#/page/content=[f=/static/search/advanced.xml]

y aqui la de ON Semi (ex Motorola)
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/parametrics.do?id=809

Si pones un esquema y detalles de lo que queres hacer te podemos ayudar mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

gyerardos dijo:


> ......Básicamente voy a hacer una etapa de potencia para unos motores, mi señal para el switcheo con unos transistores de potencia es un PWM.....


¿ Que tipo de Motor ?


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 7, 2010)

Gracias por tu ayuda pandacba, voy a checar las páginas.

 Fogonazo el motor es un motor DC de 12V a 20A


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

Mira estos temas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-velocidad-pwm-motor-cc-12v-cto-pablin-14927/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/variar-velocidad-motor-dc-4218/


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 7, 2010)

gracias fogonazo, pero el pwm no me toca a mi, de hecho a mi solo me toca la etapa de potencia, lo haré con unos optoacopladores, como es V DC, alguno que me recomienden???


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2010)

Este es económico y se consigue fácilmente *IRFZ44*


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 8, 2010)

Estoy buscando de otra forma por si alguien quiere saber, debido a que tengo instalado el proteus, ahí mismo puse en búsqueda de componente MOSFET 30A (por ejemplo) y me aparece una lista con las matrículas, luego me pongo a buscar las datasheet en internet


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2010)

gyerardos dijo:


> Hola a todos un saludo, pues les explico mi duda y espero que me puedan ayudar
> 
> Básicamente voy a hacer una etapa de potencia para unos motores, mi señal para el switcheo con unos transistores de potencia es un PWM
> 
> ...


 
consultale a "el-rey-julien"  que tiene .

saludos


----------



## gyerardos (Dic 9, 2010)

tiene conejos??? eso no es cierto son lemures


----------

